# REMOVE GAVIN NEWSOM FROM OFFICE NOW !!!!!  HE IS DESTROYING CALIFORNIA......



## nononono (Apr 28, 2020)

*REMOVE THIS TYRANT FROM OFFICE NOW !!!*
*HE IS LITERALLY " TOYING " WITH AMERICAN CITIZENS WHO RESIDE IN CALIFORNIA....!

JUST SCROLL THRU HIS LATEST RESPONSES AND HIS ABSOLUTELY VICIOUS FOUR PHASE 
PROPOSAL TO " REOPEN " CALIFORNIA.....

NO TIMELINE, NOT EVEN A CONCISE PROPOSAL...JUST VAGUE STATEMENTS....

THIS MAN IS IN A PISSING CONTEST WITH THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES AND USING 
AMERICAN CITIZENS WHO RESIDE IN CALIFORNIA AS PAWNS IN AN EFFORT TO EXTORT FUNDS
FROM THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT TO SHORE UP HIS AND PREVIOUS LAW MAKERS " PROMISES "
OF FAT FUNDING IN THE NOW INSOLVENT PENSION PLANS.....
*
*HE NEEDS TO BE REMOVED FROM OFFICE ALONG WITH HIS " AUNTIE " NANCY WHO IS HOLDING 
THE UNITED STATES CONGRESS HOSTAGE UNTIL THE POTUS CAPITULATES ON A CASH BAILOUT
FOR CALIFORNIA AND OTHERS.....*







						Gavin Newsom (@GavinNewsom) | Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from Gavin Newsom (@GavinNewsom). Husband and father. 40th Governor of California. Former Lt. Governor of California. Former San Francisco Mayor. Personal account. California




					twitter.com
				










*START NOW !!!!!





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *REMOVE THIS TYRANT FROM OFFICE NOW !!!*
> *HE IS LITERALLY " TOYING " WITH AMERICAN CITIZENS WHO RESIDE IN CALIFORNIA....!
> 
> JUST SCROLL THRU HIS LATEST RESPONSES AND HIS ABSOLUTELY VICIOUS FOUR PHASE
> ...


Ummm nono? That ain't California . . . just saying.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 28, 2020)

Remember when Trump advocated for Hydroxychloroquine and libtards lost their minds... then doctors started saying it was actually saving lives...
Remember when Trump said maybe we should resume school in a month or 2 and libtards lost their minds... then Newsom said, "hey, maybe so..."
Remember when Biden said, "we need to believe women" and libtards loved him... then he was accused of sexual assault and Pelodi supported him...
Remember when Biden was the ONLY candidate for a couple of weeks and then Obama, Warren, Pelosi and Clinton endorsed him...

It's amazing to me how incapable the democrats are of looking in the mirror.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Remember when Trump advocated for Hydroxychloroquine and libtards lost their minds... then doctors started saying it was actually saving lives...
> Remember when Trump said maybe we should resume school in a month or 2 and libtards lost their minds... then Newsom said, "hey, maybe so..."
> Remember when Biden said, "we need to believe women" and libtards loved him... then he was accused of sexual assault and Pelodi supported him...
> Remember when Biden was the ONLY candidate for a couple of weeks and then Obama, Warren, Pelosi and Clinton endorsed him...
> ...


But not you, noooooo, not you . . .


----------



## espola (Apr 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Remember when Trump advocated for Hydroxychloroquine and libtards lost their minds... then doctors started saying it was actually saving lives...


Or losing them.  

Try it!  What do you have to lose?









						FDA cautions use of hydroxychloroquine/chloroquine for COVID-19
					

Does not affect FDA-approved uses for malaria, lupus, and rheumatoid arthritis




					www.fda.gov


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But not you, noooooo, not you . . .


The object of the game is to win.  Trump won and will win again.  Keep looking at me... I'll keep watching you lose.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 28, 2020)

espola said:


> Or losing them.
> 
> Try it!  What do you have to lose?
> 
> ...


People dying have nothing to lose and it saved lives.  I've already posted multiple articles and comments from physicians.  You need them again like all the others you pretend don't exist?


----------



## espola (Apr 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> People dying have nothing to lose and it saved lives.  I've already posted multiple articles and comments from physicians.  You need them again like all the others you pretend don't exist?


The problem is people still alive who die from the treatment.   I've already posted multiple articles and comments from physicians.  You need them again like all the others you pretend don't exist?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The object of the game is to win.  Trump won and will win again.  Keep looking at me... I'll keep watching you lose.


I see, you prefer the game over the good of the country.


----------



## nononono (Apr 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see, you prefer the game over the good of the country.



*POTUS PLAYS A WINNING GAME FOR THE GOOD OF THE COUNTRY....*
*YOU AND YOUR CRIMINAL OPERATION CALLED THE DEMOCRAT PARTY 
ARE NO GOOD FOR THE COUNTRY.......*


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2020)

*Gov Gavin Gruesome needs to man up and stop trying to " CONTROL "  California ........

He's created a powderkeg that is about to explode !!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2020)

So he did a great job, cooperated with the prez, is now beginning to open things up and is in charge of one the top 10 economies in THE WORLD. What's there not to like?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2020)

Californians broadly trust state government on coronavirus, mistrust Trump, poll finds
					

Approval of Gov. Newsom's response to the coronavirus crosses party lines; much else does not. Partisanship strongly shapes views of the pandemic.




					www.sandiegouniontribune.com


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Californians broadly trust state government on coronavirus, mistrust Trump, poll finds
> 
> 
> Approval of Gov. Newsom's response to the coronavirus crosses party lines; much else does not. Partisanship strongly shapes views of the pandemic.
> ...


*FAKE NEWS....THE REAL POLLS SHOW THE TRUTH....*


----------

